# Big sword



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got an invite to over night with some new friends Monday and Tues so of course I had to go!

We hit the rigs looking for tuna but only found a couple of yellows and we hit everything from the Marlin to Nakika and even ran further west looking for fish! Tons of blackfin but yellows where scarce. I did manage a weehoo on a jig. 

With the slow tuna bite they decided to drop for swords and man did we find a good one!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow!

Reeled it straight in? Never slipped the drag?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Wow!
> 
> Reeled it straight in? Never slipped the drag?


LoL yep, the ole Penn 4/0 with 150lb braid did the trick!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap! Look at the size of the bill and eyeballs. That's a beast


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Sword!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a sword fer the mantle baby!!! That's a dern sure fine un!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang! Dang! Congrats!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, that's a nice one.


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

There you go bragging on the size of your sword again.
Nice fish!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Damn fine fish Congrats !! :notworthy:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. Great job. About a three hour fight?
Whyme


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

That's a slob for sure. Nice fish.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great fish, congrats


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Jealous, amazing pic man.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice! Sword is on my bucket list.


----------



## Fishmancharmerh (Jul 2, 2013)

Great catch, but on a 4/0 Penn with 150 lb test hard to believe.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Fishmancharmerh said:


> Great catch, but on a 4/0 Penn with 150 lb test hard to believe.


What, you don't believe the man, just look at the picture, it's right there, that big ole gold 4/0 Penn. Some people just don't believe anybody........:whistling:


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Fine fish right there! Congrats to you and your new friends.... that's a fine way to start out a new fishing relationship! I need to grab a daytime swordy myself... still on my list


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

awesome fish!!! cant wait to be back in pcola


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------

